# "Original" Columbia tools, those still around?



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Like these










Not these 










If someone's still selling them, where are they at? :blink: Trying to pick up a set... or are they all "Marshalltown by Columbia" now?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You do realize Aaron is a member of this site,,,,,, right:blink:

Click on Community on this forum, and you can PM Aaron,,, he's the most followed on this site:yes:

or here's his website http://www.columbiatools.com/

Marshalltowns cost more money,,, only difference:yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Marshalltowns cost more money,,, only difference:yes:


That's why I'm looking for the originals!  The difference is between 10-15%  

I do like the lighter shade of blue... but not THAT much :no:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

They are not all Marshalltown by Columbia as SOME websites would have you believe!

If you want real Columbia tools you can buy them from WallTools.
They carry them.
http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools.html

If you want to know the difference just send me a PM.
I don't want to start political crap on this thread.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> They are not all Marshalltown by Columbia as SOME websites would have you believe!
> 
> If you want real Columbia tools you can buy them from WallTools.
> They carry them.
> ...


Oh come on, whats the difference:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh come on, whats the difference:whistling2:


Well there is no difference between the tools.
Other than Marshalltown has their name stamped on them and they're slightly more expensive.
They're just as good.

I just more or less meant the reason why some websites only carry the Marshalltown by Columbia and not the actual Columbia tools. That's all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well there is no difference between the tools.
> Other than Marshalltown has their name stamped on them and they're slightly more expensive.
> They're just as good.
> 
> I just more or less meant the reason why some websites only carry the Marshalltown by Columbia and not the actual Columbia tools. That's all.


Dammit, I was hoping to catch you in a lie, had my Ammo ready to fire:thumbup:

Oh well....... FIRE,,,,,,post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/marshalltown-columbia-2495/


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dammit, I was hoping to catch you in a lie, had my Ammo ready to fire:thumbup:
> 
> Oh well....... FIRE,,,,,,post #3 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/marshalltown-columbia-2495/


I remember reading that. It's not just the price, I like the Columbia stamping and engraving they used to do, those original tools just look badass! Maybe I've spent too much time working in a machine shop?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Dammit, I was hoping to catch you in a lie, had my Ammo ready to fire:thumbup:
> 
> Oh well....... FIRE,,,,,,post #3:http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/marshalltown-columbia-2495/


Always looking to stir the pot eh 2buck? :jester:
I don't lie. It doesn't benefit me any.
If it did...well then


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for your interest, if you ever want to know where our tools are available just contact me via email ([email protected], phone, 1-800-663-5761, or pm. I would be happy to answer any of your questions.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

br549 said:


> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i have one from your first picture good tools


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Newagestucco said:


> i have one from your first picture good tools


 I have all of em in that 1rst pic,,,,and several more to boot.

Yeah, they are GREAT tools !!!!!:yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have all of em in that 1rst pic,,,,and several more to boot.
> 
> Yeah, they are GREAT tools !!!!!:yes:


Showoff!! 

Give me a month or so, I'll be joining you!:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I have all of em in that 1rst pic,,,,and several more to boot.
> 
> Yeah, they are GREAT tools !!!!!:yes:


 
yes i should of said i have all from the pic just missing the angle head


yes capt 

they are very good from my first taper from them 2o years to the newest one that i bot last year very reliable


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> yes i should of said i have all from the pic just missing the angle head
> 
> 
> yes capt
> ...


That's funny, the angle head is the only auto tool that I DO have. Well that and the handle for it 

And I have an odd feeling I'll have a corner roller and a 3-5 foot handle after Christmas (I pointed Santa towards Walltools) :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

br549 said:


> Like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We carry all products manufactured by Columbia Taping Tools Ltd. This includes Columbia Taping Tools, Marshalltown by Columbia, and Hardened by Columbia. We are the only company in the world, that we know of anyway, to carry everything. We are happy to go over any and all differences with you. Feel free to call us at 877-WAL-TOOL (1-877-925-8665) Mon-Fri 8AM-5PM Pacific. http://www.walltools.com


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks Brandon. Actually, with me never being able to make up my mind, I think I may go with the Hardened stuff now :thumbup: Either way I'll be getting ahold of you, probly won't be for a month or so though. 

I do have a quick question... you wouldn't have any plans on making, say, Hardened BOXES sometime, would you? :whistling2::whistling2: Those would be sweet (along with the Hardened handles, angle heads, rollers...) :jester:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

br549 said:


> Thanks Brandon. Actually, with me never being able to make up my mind, I think I may go with the Hardened stuff now :thumbup: Either way I'll be getting ahold of you, probly won't be for a month or so though.
> 
> I do have a quick question... you wouldn't have any plans on making, say, Hardened BOXES sometime, would you? :whistling2::whistling2: Those would be sweet (along with the Hardened handles, angle heads, rollers...) :jester:


We hope to introduce the entire line in 2013. All Columbia Handles, including Fixed Length 4ft. Aluminum Handles (Roller, Corner Flusher Box, Nail Spotters, etc.), Reachline Extendable Handles, 180 Grip Box Handles and the new Hydra-Reach 3.0 Flat Box Handles are all being anodized in the Hardened Triple-Black. As you know, we currently offer the exclusive Hardened Automatic Taper and Hardened Quick-Clean Mud Pump. 

We would like to see 10 & 12 inches Flat Boxes, a 7 in. Corner Box, and all Angle Heads added to the Hardened line soon. We'll keep you posted on the progress.

Thanks so much for your interest and support!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey off topic question for Brandon. I know you give a discount to drywall talk members. Is there a way to get the discount on an online order. Or whats the best way to do it.

Thanks


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

A smooth finish said:


> Hey off topic question for Brandon. I know you give a discount to drywall talk members. Is there a way to get the discount on an online order. Or whats the best way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


 I'll answer that for Brandon. Its always easier on the phone, faster, but the best part is,,,, you can ask questions and get em answered right then. 

I am sure Brandon will chime in with the details


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Hey off topic question for Brandon. I know you give a discount to drywall talk members. Is there a way to get the discount on an online order. Or whats the best way to do it.
> 
> Thanks





Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its always easier on the phone, faster,
> I am sure Brandon will chime in with the details


I'll answer that one for Brandon. As well as illustrate with a photo to make it easier.
It's actually faster and easier on-line.
When you go to check out, you will see just below your shopping cart there is a section called "Discount Codes", simply enter "drywalltalk10" and click on the "Apply Coupon" button and your balance will automatically be adjusted.
Take a look at the photo below for an example.
You can see the coupon code I entered to the left and my adjusted balance on the right. :thumbsup: Happy shopping!


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll answer that one for Brandon. As well as illustrate with a photo to make it easier.
> It's actually faster and easier on-line.
> When you go to check out, you will see just below your shopping cart there is a section called "Discount Codes", simply enter "drywalltalk10" and click on the "Apply Coupon" button and your balance will automatically be adjusted.
> Take a look at the photo below for an example.
> ...


Thanks PT

Next order I will use that.


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> Thanks PT
> 
> Next order I will use that.



And if your order is over $199, add a Tshirt to your cart, it'll be free :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I stand corrected!!!!!!

I find that happening alot lately,,,,,:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I stand corrected!!!!!!
> 
> I find that happening alot lately,,,,,:yes:


lol! I tried to make the instructions as clear and as simple as I could.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

A smooth finish said:


> Hey off topic question for Brandon. I know you give a discount to drywall talk members. Is there a way to get the discount on an online order. Or whats the best way to do it.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you are able to enter our drywall talk discount code on the *shopping cart page* during the checkout process. 

1. Shop online at: http://www.walltools.com
2. Add some items to your shopping cart
3. Enter coupon code: drywalltalk10 (in the Discount Codes text box)
4. Click the Apply Coupon button

This should discount the order by 10%. Some items will not qualify for the discount code (like certain already deeply discounted sales items), but most items should. If by chance the code doesn't work for your particular order, feel free to contact us by telephone at 1-877-WAL-TOOL (1-877-925-8665).


----------

